# SAD NEWS TODAY



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

SAD TO SAY BUT WE WILL NOT BE TAKING NO HOPPERS TO VEGAS SUPER SHOW THIS YEAR.DROVE FOR 12 HOURS STRAIGHT TO SAN MATEO SHOW ,AND WE WERE 15 MINUTES LATE SO WE COULDN'T ENTER THE SHOW.HAD MAJOR PROBLEMS ON THE ROAD,MY TRANSMITION WENT OUT ON ME 60 MILES AWAY FROM THE SHOW.DO YOU THINK THEY SHOULD OF GAVE US A CHANCE,?


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

:banghead: 
thats fucked up.


----------



## EL CUCUY (Jul 30, 2006)

MAN, THATS JUST LIKE A VACUUM....(IT SUCKS)


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

THATS FUCKED UP , I HEARD ALOT OF PEEPS HAD TROUBLE THERE AND GETTIN THERE. FUCKIN BULLSHIT IF U ASK ME!


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 26 2007, 01:26 PM~8644230
> *SAD TO SAY BUT WE WILL NOT BE TAKING NO HOPPERS TO VEGAS SUPER SHOW THIS YEAR.DROVE FOR 12 HOURS STRAIGHT TO SAN MATEO SHOW ,AND WE WERE 15 MINUTES LATE SO WE COULDN'T ENTER THE SHOW.HAD MAJOR PROBLEMS ON THE ROAD,MY TRANSMITION WENT OUT ON ME 60 MILES AWAY FROM THE SHOW.DO YOU THINK THEY SHOULD OF GAVE US A CHANCE,?
> *



*I FEEL FOR YA NENE YOU COMING THAT FAR TO NOR CAL PARA NADA SHIT HAPPENS FOR A REASON.*


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

15 minutes late and they wouldn't let yall, that fucked up. i could understand if they were show cars and you had to set up a display, but hoppers???

not kool :nosad:


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

Thats fucked up, there is always the after hop in vegas. Thats when the big doggs come out anyways.
Big Rob Cen. Cal. Majestics


----------



## Conceptz2003 (Jan 28, 2003)

feel ya my ride is no hopper or the baddest out there but i was 4 miles away from the milan midwest showdown when my time/chain broke on my 86 monte ss lolo :tears:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

WELL THEY WENT TOO THE NEW RULE IF ANY PART OF THE CAR COMES OFF DURING THE HOP, YOU ARE AUTOMATICALLY DISQUALIFIED.


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

dayumm thats fucked up 15 minutes that isnt shit they shoud of let you in its not like you went from around the corner they should of took that in to consideration :angry:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 26 2007, 02:53 PM~8644325
> *15 minutes late and they wouldn't let yall, that fucked up. i could understand if they were show cars and you had to set up a display, but hoppers???
> 
> not kool :nosad:
> *


that fuckin LRM 4 U... :thumbsdown:


----------



## 82 REGAL (Sep 29, 2001)

Same shit happened to me at the San Bernadino show. People were in line still and they wouldn't let me in the parking lot were the line was even though I PRE registered. They told me that I had to come back at like 1 in the morning to get in line. I wasn't about to drive back home and drive back.


----------



## Cadillac Chris (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 26 2007, 01:26 PM~8644230
> *SAD TO SAY BUT WE WILL NOT BE TAKING NO HOPPERS TO VEGAS SUPER SHOW THIS YEAR.DROVE FOR 12 HOURS STRAIGHT TO SAN MATEO SHOW ,AND WE WERE 15 MINUTES LATE SO WE COULDN'T ENTER THE SHOW.HAD MAJOR PROBLEMS ON THE ROAD,MY TRANSMITION WENT OUT ON ME 60 MILES AWAY FROM THE SHOW.DO YOU THINK THEY SHOULD OF GAVE US A CHANCE,?
> *





THAT FUCKIN SUCKS NENE BUT EVERYONE KNOWS WHOS NUMBER 1


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

:angry: what realy suck was.that we were there on time but att the wrong gate.So by the time we found a way to turn around ,that's how we lost 15 min.it was too late.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Aug 26 2007, 02:00 PM~8644359
> *WELL THEY WENT TOO THE NEW RULE IF ANY PART OF THE CAR COMES OFF DURING THE HOP, YOU ARE AUTOMATICALLY DISQUALIFIED.
> *


about fucking time now they need a rule that it should be a complete car to hop


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*that was fucked up Nene should have left you in it was just a mistake.*


----------



## chevy9585 (May 1, 2002)

wow not cool when you make a road trip to go to the show


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

i bet if you where hi & low you would of got in, fuck lrm fuckin bitches for that one


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

pretty fucked up, instead of lrm apreciating your long distance travel to go and support and participate in their event, they close the gates ion you cause you where 15 minutes late.


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

rules are rules..................















but f*ck a lowrider hop!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

are you sure it wasn't the fire marshals that wouldn't let you in? 

the LRM staff, atleast to me, has been pretty helpful and kool when i needed them. but the fire marshals, those guys are usually dicks.


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

dam thats fucked up nene as much money and time that you've dedicated toward them and as well known and respected as you and your car club is that *FUCKED UP*. :no: :no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## HiLoHyDrOs (Oct 2, 2002)

PWNED .................... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

i think i sense a boycout for vegas :angry: from the big m


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

damn nene that blows,best of luck with more shows homie..


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

that does suck! when i pulled up i saw your cars on the car carrier and was telling my wife it was going to be a cool hop but i was wondering what happened....

todd still took one off the trailer and hopped it just for the spectators :thumbsup: 

too bad they didnt give any slack today at the hop.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Aug 26 2007, 08:27 PM~8646934
> *that does suck! when i pulled up i saw your cars on the car carrier and was telling my wife it was going to be a cool hop but i was wondering what happened....
> 
> todd still took one off the trailer and hopped it just for the spectators :thumbsup:
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

If they didn't let you hop over 15min.... thats weak. Espcially for having to traval.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Aug 26 2007, 11:40 PM~8647071
> *If they didn't let you hop over 15min.... thats weak.  Espcially for having to traval.
> *


x2


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:angry:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

Man that sux NENE...I feel ya bro having to travel all that way for nada.


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Aug 26 2007, 10:00 PM~8646698
> *damn nene that blows,best of luck with more shows homie..
> *


Thanks.and yes I was @ the LA colosium on saturday and took 1st.


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 27 2007, 01:47 AM~8648605
> *Thanks.and yes I was @ the LA colosium on saturday and took 1st.
> *


wacha so you got the 1,000 $$$ or they dick you on that wus it really that the price for 1 place


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

THATS SOME FUCKED UP PEDO ...................


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 26 2007, 01:26 PM~8644230
> *SAD TO SAY BUT WE WILL NOT BE TAKING NO HOPPERS TO VEGAS SUPER SHOW THIS YEAR.DROVE FOR 12 HOURS STRAIGHT TO SAN MATEO SHOW ,AND WE WERE 15 MINUTES LATE SO WE COULDN'T ENTER THE SHOW.HAD MAJOR PROBLEMS ON THE ROAD,MY TRANSMITION WENT OUT ON ME 60 MILES AWAY FROM THE SHOW.DO YOU THINK THEY SHOULD OF GAVE US A CHANCE,?
> *


i was there waiting till them asshole said you guy couldn't hop we got up and left uce......that some bullshit uce.


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

DAM THEY DIDNT LET BIG BROWNIE PUT IT DOWN :0


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Aug 26 2007, 08:54 PM~8646627
> *i think i sense a boycout for vegas :angry:  from the big m
> *


i think everyone needs to boycot vegas.its bad enough there magazine is a joke and now there shows.just keep doing your thang nene you will allways have the haters out to get you when your on top


----------



## GMCTROCA (Sep 4, 2006)

WELL MAYBE NOW EVERYONE WILL STOP SOPPORTING LRM SHOWS,OR DID ANYONE LEARN ANYTHING FROM THIS .JOE RAY RUNS LRM.I BET YOU THAT IF YOU BROUGHT IT UP TO HIM ALL HE WOULD SAY IS SORRY HOMIE BUT THERES NOTHING I CAN DO,NEXT TIME GOOD LUCK,KEEP BUYING OUR LAMERIDER MAGAZINE.THANKS FOR YOUR ENTRY FEE :twak: :angry: :thumbsdown: :buttkick:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

THE ******* WAS SCARED OF YALL


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 27 2007, 01:47 AM~8648605
> *Thanks.and yes I was @ the LA colosium on saturday and took 1st.
> *


anytime big homie,and vol.5 is out with the show in portland you brought your regal up for... :biggrin:


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

Man that sucks Nene :angry:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

RULES ARE RULES AND THE GATES CLOSE AT A CERTAIN TIME. i WISH THEY COULD HAVE HOPPED THOUGH


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

WE ARE STREET HOPPERS WE GET OUR FAME OFF THE STREETS FUCK THESE LOW RIDER MAG BULL SHIT WE MAKE THEM THEYRE MONEY :machinegun:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

that sucks nene we all know trhe dream team is always down to put it down


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

COMON UP TO THE SHOW AND GO PICNIC NEXT MONTH :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by leomajestics+Aug 26 2007, 09:54 PM~8646627-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:twak:






That is fucked up....You figure for a person to show out at almost everyshow they would make an exception! It's not like there are overloaded with hoppers, how many really is there? :uh: People not only come to see a hop, but a competition! How are you going to take out one of the top contenders? Thats just some foul play political bullshit!

I know that we are not all from the same club and infact we all do a lot of competing against each other, but all this is supposed to be for fun! For the love of the sport, hobby, and lifestyle!!! We still a family in one way or another and we should still support each other! If I had it my way it would have turn it different!

If I was in the hop pit and I heard this shit regardless if I was in Majestics or any other club I would have laid down the switch right then and there and took my ass outside with Todd!

I know not everyone cares and are selfish....to each his own! Not everyone will stand up and boycott vegas, but in a better world I think the hoppers need to stick together since they are all doing the damn thing and say fuck vegas! I follow my club and support them 100 percent, but I really hope a LRM boycott is comming!

No cents, just a poor man rambling


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Aug 27 2007, 09:20 AM~8649435
> *WE ARE STREET HOPPERS WE GET OUR FAME OFF THE STREETS FUCK THESE LOW RIDER MAG BULL SHIT WE MAKE THEM THEYRE MONEY  :machinegun:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*see everyone always comming down on me for saying fuck LRM ive been saying that shit for over 2yrs now !!!*

the san mateo show was 10min from my house but i said fuck that i would rather attend a show in san diego thats not lrm then this shitty show !!!




F
U
C
K



:guns: LRM :guns:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Aug 27 2007, 10:04 AM~8650225
> *x2
> x2  Atleast the hoppers!
> x2
> ...


LIKE I SAID RULES ARE RULES THEY HAVE A TIME CUTOFF FOR A REASON, THEY HAVE TO INSPECT ALL THE CARS BEFORE THE HOP, AND THE JUDGES WERE DOIN THAT RIGHT UP TILL HOP TIME SO ONCE AGAIN THE RULES ARE THERE FOR A REASON AND AGAIN I WISH THEY COULD HAVE HOPPED, I TOLD THE JUDGE IT WAS COOL WITH ME SINCE I WAS HOPPING TOO.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 27 2007, 01:00 PM~8650813
> *LIKE I SAID RULES ARE RULES THEY HAVE A TIME CUTOFF FOR A REASON, THEY HAVE TO INSPECT ALL THE CARS BEFORE THE HOP, AND THE JUDGES WERE DOIN THAT RIGHT UP TILL HOP TIME SO ONCE AGAIN THE RULES ARE THERE FOR A REASON AND AGAIN I WISH THEY COULD HAVE HOPPED, I TOLD THE JUDGE IT WAS COOL WITH ME SINCE I WAS HOPPING TOO.
> *


 :tears:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*can everyone boycott them fuckers now !!!* :biggrin:


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 26 2007, 12:26 PM~8644230
> *SAD TO SAY BUT WE WILL NOT BE TAKING NO HOPPERS TO VEGAS SUPER SHOW THIS YEAR.DROVE FOR 12 HOURS STRAIGHT TO SAN MATEO SHOW ,AND WE WERE 15 MINUTES LATE SO WE COULDN'T ENTER THE SHOW.HAD MAJOR PROBLEMS ON THE ROAD,MY TRANSMITION WENT OUT ON ME 60 MILES AWAY FROM THE SHOW.DO YOU THINK THEY SHOULD OF GAVE US A CHANCE,?
> *


who ever win in the show hop, pull up on them after the show & show them how the streets get down


----------



## GMCTROCA (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 27 2007, 11:00 AM~8650813
> *LIKE I SAID RULES ARE RULES THEY HAVE A TIME CUTOFF FOR A REASON, THEY HAVE TO INSPECT ALL THE CARS BEFORE THE HOP, AND THE JUDGES WERE DOIN THAT RIGHT UP TILL HOP TIME SO ONCE AGAIN THE RULES ARE THERE FOR A REASON AND AGAIN I WISH THEY COULD HAVE HOPPED, I TOLD THE JUDGE LESS COMPATETION THE BETTER FOR YOU RIGHT :twak: :thumbsdown: :buttkick:*


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

YA EVERYONE IS HAPPY THEY DIDNT LET YOU FOOLS IN CUZZ THEY WON RULES ARE RULES MY MUTHFUCKEN ASS HOMEBOY THEY DROVE FOR 6 FUCKEN HOURS


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 27 2007, 11:47 AM~8651226
> *YA EVERYONE  IS  HAPPY  THEY DIDNT  LET  YOU FOOLS  IN  CUZZ  THEY WON  RULES  ARE  RULES  MY MUTHFUCKEN  ASS  HOMEBOY  THEY DROVE  FOR  6 FUCKEN  HOURS
> *


ACTUALLY THEY DROVE FOR 12 :biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

SHOULD HAVE MADE A EXCEPTION FOR THEM..


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 26 2007, 01:26 PM~8644230
> *SAD TO SAY BUT WE WILL NOT BE TAKING NO HOPPERS TO VEGAS SUPER SHOW THIS YEAR.DROVE FOR 12 HOURS STRAIGHT TO SAN MATEO SHOW ,AND WE WERE 15 MINUTES LATE SO WE COULDN'T ENTER THE SHOW.HAD MAJOR PROBLEMS ON THE ROAD,MY TRANSMITION WENT OUT ON ME 60 MILES AWAY FROM THE SHOW.DO YOU THINK THEY SHOULD OF GAVE US A CHANCE,?
> *


you guys came along way I think they should have gave you a pass I know it wasn't a easy to drive all that way just to have to turn around sorry to hear bro


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GMCTROCA_@Aug 27 2007, 11:32 AM~8651130
> *DID YOU GET IN ? ,IF YOU DID THEN YOU WERE OK THAT THE DREAM TEAM DIDNT MAKE IT IN .LESS COMPATETION THE BETTER FOR YOU RIGHT :twak:  :thumbsdown:  :buttkick:
> *


READ WHAT I SAID DUMB FUCK IT WAS COOL WITH ME THAT THEY GET LET IN, AND I WAS HOPPING AGAINST THEM


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Aug 27 2007, 10:04 AM~8650225
> *x2
> x2  Atleast the hoppers!
> x2
> ...


X2


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 27 2007, 12:50 PM~8651242
> *ACTUALLY THEY DROVE FOR 12 :biggrin:
> *


THATS RIGHT SO FUCK THEM RULES ITS ALL GOOD I KNOW THAT 64 IS NOT DAVES CAR ITS THAT FOOL WHO JUGES THE HOPP THATS HIS CAR


----------



## GMCTROCA (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 27 2007, 12:00 PM~8651324
> *IM A DUMB FUCK IT WAS COOL WITH ME THAT THEY DIDNT GET LET IN, AND I WAS HOPPING AGAINST THEM
> *


I DID READ WHAT YOU SAID PENDEJO.BUT LIKE A LITTLE BITCH YOU KEEP SAYING RULE ARE RULE,AND IT SOUNDS LIKE YOU SAYING YOU GLAD THEY DIDNT GET IN DUMD SHIT ,GO BACK AND REWRITE WHAT YOU SAID .
:buttkick:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone+Aug 27 2007, 12:00 PM~8650813-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Werd!


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

We understand rules are rules,but come on homie this year alone our team has spent over 20 grand just in traveling and that's not including my trany that's going to cost me like 2000 .And we don't do this to win we do it for the love of the sport.But I know they could of gave us a chance.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

thats fuck up u spend all that diesel money for nothing and know u have to spend more money on that transmisson they should had let u hop 15 min is nothing


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

what kind of truck


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Sounds like bullshit to me, its not like you were 2 hours late. :uh:


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 27 2007, 01:45 PM~8651716
> *We understand rules are rules,but come on homie this year alone our team has spent over 20 grand just in traveling and that's not including my trany that's going to cost me like 2000 .And we don't do this to win we do it for the love of the sport.But I know they could of gave us a chance.
> *


WHAT UP BIG NENE ..... YOU RIGHT HOMIE THEY COULD HAVE LOOK'D AT THE TRAVELING TIME AND MONEY YALL SPENT TO GET THERE....BUT THEY DONT GIVE A FUCK HOMIE..... THATS WHY ALOT OF RIDAZ BE LIKE FUCK LRM.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 27 2007, 12:45 PM~8651716
> *We understand rules are rules,but come on homie this year alone our team has spent over 20 grand just in traveling and that's not including my trany that's going to cost me like 2000 .And we don't do this to win we do it for the love of the sport.But I know they could of gave us a chance.*



:thumbsup: YOU KEEP PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE SPORT AND THE LIFESTYLE BIG NENE...............GOODTIMES CC :biggrin:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 27 2007, 11:47 AM~8651226
> *YA EVERYONE  IS  HAPPY  THEY DIDNT  LET  YOU FOOLS  IN  CUZZ  THEY WON  RULES  ARE  RULES  MY MUTHFUCKEN  ASS  HOMEBOY  THEY DROVE  FOR  6 FUCKEN  HOURS
> *


BUT ITS FUCKED UP CAUSE THEY TRAVEL MILES AND MILES TO SHOWS NOT JUST LRM SHOWS THEY GO TO PICNICS LITLLE SHOWS ETC. THEY ARE ALL OVER THE LRM MAG ALL YEAR LONG EVERY SHOW BUT THIS ONE


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 27 2007, 11:02 AM~8651349
> *THATS RIGHT SO FUCK THEM  RULES  ITS ALL GOOD  I  KNOW  THAT 64 IS  NOT DAVES CAR ITS  THAT FOOL  WHO JUGES  THE  HOPP  THATS HIS CAR
> *


 :0


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Aug 27 2007, 03:06 PM~8652291
> *BUT ITS FUCKED UP CAUSE THEY TRAVEL MILES AND MILES TO SHOWS NOT JUST LRM SHOWS THEY GO TO PICNICS LITLLE SHOWS ETC. THEY ARE ALL OVER THE LRM MAG ALL YEAR LONG EVERY SHOW BUT THIS ONE
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 27 2007, 03:17 PM~8652396
> *:0
> *


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

thats fucked up man drive all the way over there to close the gates in your face...


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Damn only 15 min late that fuckup!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Aug 27 2007, 10:04 AM~8650225
> *x2
> x2  Atleast the hoppers!
> x2
> ...


i can name 2 off the top of my head


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 27 2007, 12:45 PM~8651716
> *We understand rules are rules,but come on homie this year alone our team has spent over 20 grand just in traveling and that's not including my trany that's going to cost me like 2000 .And we don't do this to win we do it for the love of the sport.But I know they could of gave us a chance.
> *


  :nosad: thats fucked up


----------



## 63REASONS (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 27 2007, 01:45 PM~8651716
> *We understand rules are rules,but come on homie this year alone our team has spent over 20 grand just in traveling and that's not including my trany that's going to cost me like 2000 .And we don't do this to win we do it for the love of the sport.But I know they could of gave us a chance.
> *


they shoulfd let you guys in i would of like to see the dream team hope in person i give you guy much props for show up all over the usa


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Everbody knows why they didnt let you all in. To give everybody else a chance. :0 I think they did the same thing to Ron a few years ago? But Homie dont let it get you down. Put out a challenge at the show to anyone after the show. :biggrin: Half of the cars that usually show arent as clean as some of The Dream Teams cars. :0


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Aug 27 2007, 07:26 PM~8655078
> *Everbody knows why they didnt let you all in. To give everybody else a chance.  :0 I think they did the same thing to Ron a few years ago? But Homie dont let it get you down. Put out a challenge at the show to anyone after the show.  :biggrin: Half of the cars that usually show arent as clean as some of The Dream Teams cars. :0
> *


your right who ever wins the lrm show radical hop I will hop you for the trophy and for money after the show every body seen what my shit did and knows I'm the the new record holder unoffically thats why I still hopped just to let every one know who the real champ is I feel we sould have received a warning for being late but its all good my callenge is there lets see who will take it !!!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Aug 29 2007, 01:00 AM~8667140
> *your right who ever wins the lrm show radical hop I will hop you for the trophy and for money after the show every body seen what my shit did and knows I'm the the new record holder unoffically thats why I still hopped just to let every one know who the real champ is I feel we sould have received a warning for being late but its all good my callenge is there lets see who will take it !!!
> *


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Aug 29 2007, 02:00 AM~8667140
> *your right who ever wins the lrm show radical hop I will hop you for the trophy and for money after the show every body seen what my shit did and knows I'm the the new record holder unoffically thats why I still hopped just to let every one know who the real champ is I feel we sould have received a warning for being late but its all good my callenge is there lets see who will take it !!!
> *


 :0


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 26 2007, 01:26 PM~8644230
> *SAD TO SAY BUT WE WILL NOT BE TAKING NO HOPPERS TO VEGAS SUPER SHOW THIS YEAR.DROVE FOR 12 HOURS STRAIGHT TO SAN MATEO SHOW ,AND WE WERE 15 MINUTES LATE SO WE COULDN'T ENTER THE SHOW.HAD MAJOR PROBLEMS ON THE ROAD,MY TRANSMITION WENT OUT ON ME 60 MILES AWAY FROM THE SHOW.DO YOU THINK THEY SHOULD OF GAVE US A CHANCE,?
> *


STREET HOPS ARE BETTER IF YOU ASK ME, NO PRIZES, BUT BRAGGING RIGHTS LIKE A MOTHAFUCKA :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Aug 29 2007, 02:00 AM~8667140
> *your right who ever wins the lrm show radical hop I will hop you for the trophy and for money after the show every body seen what my shit did and knows I'm the the new record holder unoffically thats why I still hopped just to let every one know who the real champ is I feel we sould have received a warning for being late but its all good my callenge is there lets see who will take it !!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 CAN'T WAIT TO GO TO VAGAS :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1+Aug 27 2007, 12:45 PM~8651716-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any takers????


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 29 2007, 10:19 AM~8669043
> *This is just a minor set back Nene.  You guys are determined and have proven your love for this lifestlye, time and time again.  They should have let you guys in, and we all know that rules are broken or bent all the time, not just with LRM shows but with anything.  Dont trip....we know what's up!
> X 10000000
> 
> ...


YEAH WHAT SHE SAID!!!!!! Any takers???? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Aug 29 2007, 02:00 AM~8667140
> *your right who ever wins the lrm show radical hop I will hop you for the trophy and for money after the show every body seen what my shit did and knows I'm the the new record holder unoffically thats why I still hopped just to let every one know who the real champ is I feel we sould have received a warning for being late but its all good my callenge is there lets see who will take it !!!
> *


that was f'd up dogg TEAM CRACKER GONNA HOLD IT DOWN IN VEGAS BIGG DOGG WE WILL SEE WHAT HAPPENS OCT 7TH YOU HOMIES ALWAYS PUT IT DOWN
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EftYF3zoIm0 SOME FOOTAGE OF RON PUTTING IT DOWN IN SAN MATEO WITH O.J


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 29 2007, 10:29 AM~8669139
> *that was f'd up dogg TEAM CRACKER GONNA HOLD IT DOWN IN VEGAS BIGG DOGG WE WILL SEE WHAT HAPPENS OCT 7TH YOU HOMIES ALWAYS PUT IT DOWN
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EftYF3zoIm0 SOME FOOTAGE OF RON PUTTING IT DOWN IN SAN MATEO WITH O.J
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> that was f'd up dogg *TEAM CRACKER* GONNA HOLD IT DOWN IN VEGAS BIGG DOGG WE WILL SEE WHAT HAPPENS OCT 7TH YOU HOMIES ALWAYS PUT IT DOWN
> 
> _TEAM SALTINE!!! _ LOL......


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> > that was f'd up dogg *TEAM CRACKER* GONNA HOLD IT DOWN IN VEGAS BIGG DOGG WE WILL SEE WHAT HAPPENS OCT 7TH YOU HOMIES ALWAYS PUT IT DOWN
> >
> > _TEAM SALTINE!!! _ LOL......
> 
> ...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 29 2007, 10:36 AM~8669207
> *
> 
> TEAM SALTINE!!!  LOL......
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

WE WANNA SEE THE BROWNIE IN ACTION..DAM THAT SOUNDED GAY


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

nene they did the same to us @ lrm Portland. That is straight bullshit.. they should treat you like a all-star.......so sorry bro


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

THESE GUYS DONT EVEN NEED TO COMPETE THEYRE ALREADY LEGENDS THEY NEED HOTWHEELS TO MAKE THERE CARS HOMIES TO MAKE THEM INTO LIL MONOS ITS OVER :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## IMPERIALS CAR CLUB (Sep 15, 2002)

The whole show idea is about accomodation! You drive 15 hours to get to an LRM show then they don't let you in because your 15 mins late, that's :twak: .

First of all the exhibitors, hop participants, and the spectators are the main ingredients that make the shows. Just like the Ayatolla says "Shiite Happens"! But that should not be that excuse for not letting them in. Does'nt make sense to me. 

You really want to piss people off, continue these practices, then you have no show.


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Aug 29 2007, 02:00 AM~8667140
> *your right who ever wins the lrm show radical hop I will hop you for the trophy and for money after the show every body seen what my shit did and knows I'm the the new record holder unoffically thats why I still hopped just to let every one know who the real champ is I feel we sould have received a warning for being late but its all good my callenge is there lets see who will take it !!!
> *


THE WORDS OF A TRUE CHAMPION


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Aug 29 2007, 02:00 AM~8667140
> *your right who ever wins the lrm show radical hop I will hop you for the trophy and for money after the show every body seen what my shit did and knows I'm the the new record holder unoffically thats why I still hopped just to let every one know who the real champ is I feel we sould have received a warning for being late but its all good my callenge is there lets see who will take it !!!
> *


WHAT WAS THE UNOFFICIAL MESUREMENT BIGG DOGG YOUR TALKING ABOUT THE TRUCK RIGHT


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Thanks for all the support.maybe next year we will hit more smaller shows and picknics that this big shows.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 26 2007, 02:26 PM~8644230
> *SAD TO SAY BUT WE WILL NOT BE TAKING NO HOPPERS TO VEGAS SUPER SHOW THIS YEAR.DROVE FOR 12 HOURS STRAIGHT TO SAN MATEO SHOW ,AND WE WERE 15 MINUTES LATE SO WE COULDN'T ENTER THE SHOW.HAD MAJOR PROBLEMS ON THE ROAD,MY TRANSMITION WENT OUT ON ME 60 MILES AWAY FROM THE SHOW.DO YOU THINK THEY SHOULD OF GAVE US A CHANCE,?
> *


Killa was 15 min late at the Portland show and they would not let him in either!


They shouldnt be so damn stricked about that shit!


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

TALK ABOUT STRICKED WE WENT TO GO PIC UP OUR FAM AT THE HOTEL IT WAS HELL TRYING TO GET BACK IN WHEN WE DID WE WERE STUCK INBETWEEN TWO FENCES LOCKED THEY WOULDNT LET US THROUGH EITHER ONE FOR 30 MIN TILL ONE OF THE MAIN GUYS SEEN THAT WE WERE STUCK THERE HE HAD TO CALL THE PRESIDENT TO LET US THROUGH WE ALMOST MISSED THE HOPP THEY DIDNT CARE ALL THEY SAID WAS SORRY AND KEPT US INBETWEEN THE FENCES NOW THATS F'D UP


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 26 2007, 03:26 PM~8644230
> *SAD TO SAY BUT WE WILL NOT BE TAKING NO HOPPERS TO VEGAS SUPER SHOW THIS YEAR.DROVE FOR 12 HOURS STRAIGHT TO SAN MATEO SHOW ,AND WE WERE 15 MINUTES LATE SO WE COULDN'T ENTER THE SHOW.HAD MAJOR PROBLEMS ON THE ROAD,MY TRANSMITION WENT OUT ON ME 60 MILES AWAY FROM THE SHOW.DO YOU THINK THEY SHOULD OF GAVE US A CHANCE,?
> *


man thats bullshit,they should have let you hopp! :uh: ! :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 26 2007, 12:26 PM~8644230
> *SAD TO SAY BUT WE WILL NOT BE TAKING NO HOPPERS TO VEGAS SUPER SHOW THIS YEAR.DROVE FOR 12 HOURS STRAIGHT TO SAN MATEO SHOW ,AND WE WERE 15 MINUTES LATE SO WE COULDN'T ENTER THE SHOW.HAD MAJOR PROBLEMS ON THE ROAD,MY TRANSMITION WENT OUT ON ME 60 MILES AWAY FROM THE SHOW.DO YOU THINK THEY SHOULD OF GAVE US A CHANCE,?
> *


 :banghead:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Aug 29 2007, 02:00 AM~8667140
> *your right who ever wins the lrm show radical hop I will hop you for the trophy and for money after the show every body seen what my shit did and knows I'm the the new record holder unoffically thats why I still hopped just to let every one know who the real champ is I feel we sould have received a warning for being late but its all good my callenge is there lets see who will take it !!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

FUCK IT NENE AND TODD THE ONLY RESSON THEY DIDNT LET YOU HOP IS BECAUSE THEY ARE TIERD OF YOU TAKEING THERE MONEY . FUCK IT HOMIES VEGAS POST UP AND SERVE FOOL'S . FUCK LOWRIDER MAG THERE'S NO USE ON WAVEING YOUR FIST IN THE AIR DOG . TODD YOU KNOW NO ONE CANT FUCK WIT IT AND WHO EVER WON AT THAT SHOW ENJOY IT WELL YOU CAN PLAYA BECAUSE IT WONT HAPPEN AGAIN. :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 29 2007, 11:33 PM~8675742
> *FUCK IT NENE AND TODD THE ONLY RESSON THEY DIDNT LET YOU HOP IS BECAUSE THEY ARE TIERD OF YOU TAKEING THERE MONEY . FUCK IT HOMIES VEGAS POST UP AND SERVE FOOL'S . FUCK LOWRIDER MAG THERE'S NO USE ON WAVEING YOUR FIST IN THE AIR DOG . TODD YOU KNOW NO ONE CANT FUCK WIT IT AND WHO EVER WON AT THAT SHOW ENJOY IT WELL YOU CAN PLAYA BECAUSE IT WONT HAPPEN AGAIN. :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## LA4YA (Aug 8, 2003)

kind of off the topic, but have ya'll (DREAM TEAM) ever thought about puttin all of ya'll travels to diffrent shows and hops on dvd. 

i know a gang of people would buy it.


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS (Mar 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Aug 26 2007, 07:03 PM~8645610
> *pretty fucked up, instead of lrm apreciating your long distance travel to go and support and participate in their event, they close the gates ion you cause you where 15 minutes late.
> *


same thing happ'n to me and my guys, we drove threw the night to get to a lrm show, stayed at a Motel, we were 2mins late the next morning....and they said NO!! :angry:


----------



## STL_PETEY_G (Mar 28, 2006)

i would love to see THE DREAM TEAM at BLACK SUNDAY in ST LOUIS


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LA4YA+Aug 30 2007, 04:05 AM~8676104-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe you will!


----------



## STL_PETEY_G (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 30 2007, 09:02 AM~8676838
> *Yes they have.  We actually had some people come to the shop talking about doing some reality cable show, similar to Overhaulin' or American Choppers as well as sendin their people on the road trips to film everything.  It's something being considered right now.
> Maybe you will!
> *


thanks jen i wanna see THE DREAM in action because BLACK SUNDAY in ST LOUIS is the biggest car show in ST LOUIS alot of LOWRIDERS from out of town comes to it its SEPT 16th check and see yall can make it get back with me asap


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 29 2007, 11:33 PM~8675742
> *FUCK IT NENE AND TODD THE ONLY RESSON THEY DIDNT LET YOU HOP IS BECAUSE THEY ARE TIERD OF YOU TAKEING THERE MONEY . FUCK IT HOMIES VEGAS POST UP AND SERVE FOOL'S . FUCK LOWRIDER MAG THERE'S NO USE ON WAVEING YOUR FIST IN THE AIR DOG . TODD YOU KNOW NO ONE CANT FUCK WIT IT AND WHO EVER WON AT THAT SHOW ENJOY IT WELL YOU CAN PLAYA BECAUSE IT WONT HAPPEN AGAIN. :biggrin:
> *



Hold on homie your talking about Black Magic now !!!


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 30 2007, 08:02 AM~8676838
> *Yes they have.  We actually had some people come to the shop talking about doing some reality cable show, similar to Overhaulin' or American Choppers as well as sendin their people on the road trips to film everything.  It's something being considered right now.
> Maybe you will!
> *



The best part of all this will be the after hours... Dinner's and BARS :biggrin: I always have a great time after the shows when we all hang out .

Hey Jen did you see Todds truck when he got home ? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 30 2007, 08:02 AM~8676838
> *Yes they have.  We actually had some people come to the shop talking about doing some reality cable show, similar to Overhaulin' or American Choppers as well as sendin their people on the road trips to film everything.  It's something being considered right now.
> *



:0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 29 2007, 04:34 PM~8673107
> *Thanks for all the support.maybe next year we will hit more smaller shows and picknics that this big shows.
> *


You Homies are welcome back to the NorthWest anytime. You got family out here now, thanks for coming.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Aug 30 2007, 09:20 AM~8677391
> *The best part of all this will be the after hours... Dinner's and BARS  :biggrin:  I always have a great time after the shows when we all hang out .
> 
> Hey Jen did you see Todds truck when he got home ?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


OMG!!! Yes, we scraped them off yesterday. LOL.. I also got some funny ass pictures (blackmail)sent to me! :biggrin: The pink cowboy hat is probably my favorite....who knew Ron could "ride the pony"!!!!!!! LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 30 2007, 09:02 AM~8676838
> *Yes they have.  We actually had some people come to the shop talking about doing some reality cable show, similar to Overhaulin' or American Choppers as well as sendin their people on the road trips to film everything.  It's something being considered right now. *



I wanna have my car dream teamed! :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

it aint the best quality, but heres the video of the truck at san mateo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VpJVLBlhmr4


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 30 2007, 11:10 AM~8678425
> *OMG!!!  Yes, we scraped them off yesterday.  LOL..  I also got some funny ass pictures (blackmail)sent to me! :biggrin:  The pink cowboy hat is probably my favorite....who knew Ron could "ride the pony"!!!!!!!  LOL :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Why you take them off, Me and Ron still sporting the StreetLife stickers.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

The moral of this story is these guys are real true riders and the LRM should spend more time putting up signs for there entrances for the hoppers snd spectators instead of worrying about the gay ass big wheel and tire sponser banners


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Aug 30 2007, 10:15 AM~8677358
> *Hold on homie your talking about Black Magic now !!!
> *


oh let me refraise that "who ever won that day better enjoy it while they can because it wont happen agian" there is that better. :biggrin: im just being realistic dog there's no dis respect to black magic or any one dog im just calling it the way i see it so if you took it to offence. 
:dunno:


----------



## Bims805 (Aug 25, 2007)

lets boycot we are street hoppers


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 31 2007, 01:44 PM~8687698
> *oh let me refraise that "who ever won that day better enjoy it while they can because it wont happen agian" there is that better. :biggrin:  im just being realistic dog there's no dis respect to black magic or any one dog im just calling it the way i see it so if you took it to offence.
> :dunno:
> *


No offense taken just putting it out there that it was a Win for Black Magic and it happens all the time :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 26 2007, 06:52 PM~8645255
> *:angry: what realy suck was.that we were there on time but att the wrong gate.So by the time we found a way to turn around ,that's how we lost 15 min.it was too late.
> *



thats fucked.


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

:loco:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Aug 26 2007, 12:30 PM~8644247
> *:banghead:
> thats fucked up.
> *


x2 another peice of fucked of shit from lowrider


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:angry: :angry:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Aug 31 2007, 09:59 PM~8690351
> *No offense taken just putting it out there that it was a Win for Black Magic and it happens all the time  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60+Aug 30 2007, 05:50 PM~8681547-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TRUE THAT


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 26 2007, 02:26 PM~8644230
> *SAD TO SAY BUT WE WILL NOT BE TAKING NO HOPPERS TO VEGAS SUPER SHOW THIS YEAR.DROVE FOR 12 HOURS STRAIGHT TO SAN MATEO SHOW ,AND WE WERE 15 MINUTES LATE SO WE COULDN'T ENTER THE SHOW.HAD MAJOR PROBLEMS ON THE ROAD,MY TRANSMITION WENT OUT ON ME 60 MILES AWAY FROM THE SHOW.DO YOU THINK THEY SHOULD OF GAVE US A CHANCE,?
> *



Did the tranny go out on the top kick? I drove almost 2000 miles to get there and my transmission was boiling hot in the red . I had to stop a few times in arizona so It could cool down .


----------



## W H A T (Oct 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Aug 30 2007, 05:50 PM~8681547
> *it aint the best quality, but heres the video of the truck at san mateo
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VpJVLBlhmr4
> *


THATS BOULEVARD BUILT AND EVERYBODY KNOWS THAT..... EL CHUCKY :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by W H A T_@Sep 10 2007, 10:38 AM~8758088
> *THATS BOULEVARD BUILT AND EVERYBODY KNOWS THAT..... EL CHUCKY  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


WHAT


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by W H A T_@Sep 10 2007, 11:38 AM~8758088
> *THATS BOULEVARD BUILT AND EVERYBODY KNOWS THAT..... EL CHUCKY  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


Well to my knowledge BLVD had a Chucky,it was a regular cab and regular bed...not an extra cab long bed,and that truck did like 90 or 100 stuck....


----------



## W H A T (Oct 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Sep 10 2007, 05:45 PM~8760538
> *Well to my knowledge BLVD had a Chucky,it was a regular cab and regular bed...not an extra cab long bed,and that truck did like 90 or 100 stuck....
> *


ill post pics later for your ass so ill prove it to you


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by W H A T_@Sep 11 2007, 10:59 AM~8765781
> *ill post pics later for your ass so ill prove it to you
> *



hahahahaha... Ray is at the shop where the truck was built homie I'm pretty sure he seen the truck get put together and aint just talking out of his ass. 

Get your facts straight before you pop off at the mouth.


----------



## W H A T (Oct 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 11 2007, 10:01 AM~8765796
> *hahahahaha... Ray is at the shop where the truck was built homie I'm pretty sure he seen the truck get put together and aint just talking out of his ass.
> 
> Get your facts straight before you pop off at the mouth.
> *


you know george and gavilan built thats shit im mex foo i was there helping them so you dont know shit...


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by W H A T_@Sep 11 2007, 10:14 AM~8765863
> *you know george and gavilan built thats shit im mex foo i was there helping them so you dont know shit...
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by W H A T_@Sep 11 2007, 10:14 AM~8765863
> *you know george and gavilan built thats shit im mex foo i was there helping them so you dont know shit...
> *


That truck is Street Life built. The *real owner* (not George) brought the frame of the truck and nothing else... to Street Life and we completely re-did everything. It looks goods and works great now.


----------



## lowridin82 (Dec 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 26 2007, 04:52 PM~8645255
> *:angry: what realy suck was.that we were there on time but att the wrong gate.So by the time we found a way to turn around ,that's how we lost 15 min.it was too late.
> *


all the money you fools have and you couldnt get fucking onstar on your car that shit would have told you were to go


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridin82_@Sep 11 2007, 04:38 PM~8768202
> *all the money you fools have and you couldnt get fucking onstar on your car that shit would have told you were to go
> *



What a dumb fuck. You think onstar is really gonna say "you're at the wrong gate, go to the other one." I bet you never even used onstar... let alone have a ride with onstar on it, lol.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridin82_@Sep 11 2007, 04:38 PM~8768202
> *all the money you fools have and you couldnt get fucking onstar on your car that shit would have told you were to go
> *


wtf ONSTAR :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## W H A T (Oct 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 11 2007, 01:23 PM~8767247
> *That truck is Street Life built. The real owner (not George) brought the frame of the truck and nothing else... to Street Life and we completely re-did everything.  It looks goods and works great now.
> *


i know why you guys have it now because you guys wanted to qualified for vagas :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by W H A T_@Sep 11 2007, 06:40 PM~8769051
> *i know why you guys have it now because you guys wanted to qualified for vagas  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



somebody missed the whole point of this thread... in case you didn't read they aint gonna hop in vegas.


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by W H A T_@Sep 11 2007, 05:40 PM~8769051
> *i know why you guys have it now because you guys wanted to qualified for vagas  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


ya keep hating...truck doing way better than before...not sticking,completely redone...so eat a dick and stop hatin...and if you wanna talk shit,talk to the REAL owner of the truck,George knows waz up


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by W H A T_@Sep 11 2007, 09:59 AM~8765781
> *ill post pics later for your ass so ill prove it to you
> *


still waiting??


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 11 2007, 02:23 PM~8767247
> *That truck is Street Life built. The real owner (not George) brought the frame of the truck and nothing else... to Street Life and we completely re-did everything.  It looks goods and works great now.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: it look's good and work's great and is less filling beerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr uhhhhhhhhhhhh :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Someone post pics of the truck... ray. lol.


----------



## W H A T (Oct 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 11 2007, 06:16 PM~8769315
> *somebody missed the whole point of this thread... in case you didn't read they aint gonna hop in vegas.
> *


yeah i know stupid fuck but thats what they wanted to do and dont say no


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by W H A T_@Sep 12 2007, 01:43 PM~8775200
> *yeah i know stupid fuck but thats what they wanted to do and dont say no
> *


I dont give a fuck what you think!


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 11 2007, 12:23 PM~8767247
> *That truck is Street Life built. The real owner (not George) brought the frame of the truck and nothing else... to Street Life and we completely re-did everything.  It looks goods and works great now.
> *


So it is the same truck you guys " re-did " it.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by W H A T+Sep 11 2007, 05:40 PM~8769051-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here let me help you.....Dude brought us a *frame* nothing else. The frame was rewrapped, the body/paint & hydraulics...everything else was done by us. 

W H A T sounds like he's tryin to start some bullshit and B Town is tryin to be Magnum P.I. and shit. Anything else???


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

so in other words they just did a make over on a record breaking truck that boulevard / gaviyy built????


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

Here let me help you.....Dude brought us a frame nothing else sacra


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Sep 12 2007, 12:32 PM~8775603
> *OMG!!  Thats a great idea.  Here's one for you.....spell check and a dictionary.
> 
> Here let me help you.....Dude brought us a frame nothing else.  The frame was rewrapped, the body/paint & hydraulics...everything else was done by us.
> ...


Im not trying to magnum P I anything. You dont gotta get mad if its not true.


----------



## W H A T (Oct 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B Town Fernie_@Sep 17 2007, 10:27 AM~8808441
> *Im not trying to magnum P I anything. You dont gotta get mad if its not true.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WICKED915 (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborarea310_@Sep 16 2007, 02:11 AM~8800462
> *so in other words they just did a make over on a record breaking truck that boulevard / gaviyy built????
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

give credit where credit is due !plain and simple


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Didn't make it to the show this year,but ready for the street.COME GET SOME!IN VEGAS WITH FULL FORCE.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Oct 7 2007, 07:39 PM~8949242
> *Didn't make it to the show this year,but ready for the street.COME GET SOME!IN VEGAS WITH FULL FORCE.
> *


post pics when it goes down :biggrin:


----------



## Smooth Operator (Dec 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Oct 7 2007, 08:39 PM~8949242
> *Didn't make it to the show this year,but ready for the street.COME GET SOME!IN VEGAS WITH FULL FORCE.
> *


----------

